# My Detailing Collection 2008 - Products Only



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Listed out my detailing collection that I have as of the start of April 2008 just for fun, here's some pics:

*Meguiars - a favourite of mine, always have plenty of their products!*














































*Autoglym - Vauxhall of the detailing world? Who cares, some great products!*










*Menzerna - the heart oy my machine polishing for quite some time...*



















*Chemical Guys - not used much, but always happy with them when I do and keep acquiring the odd new product...*










*Poorboys - not many, but really like the products I do have...*










*Clearkote - value for money and wet look shine as the key, love their products!*










*MarkV - a new entry!! Impressive polishes, look set to play a bigger part in my detailing*










*Buffalo - another new entry, nice leather products bought for the S60*










*Optimum - polishes rarely used, but OptiSeal is a great addition for me...*










****** - expensive and for me now starting to be outclassed, newer products from others will replace these:*










*Swissvax - my premium brand of choice as I find to my eye the products do bring a tiny little extra something to the table:*










*Dodo Juice - really making its mark for me now with Supernatural...*










*Zaino - my biggest new entry of the year, and for me the most exciting!*










*Victoria Wax - last year's new entry, they will be in my collection for years to come, excellent products:*










*Pinnacle - quieter on the scene these days, but still lingering around in my collection. Nice products, especially Souveran*










*Collinite - durable on paint, durable in my collection:*










*Odds and ends - products either being phased out (P21S) or being introduced (Malco, Bilt Hamber):*










Just for entertainment, for those who like stats! To replace all of these products bought individually would cost £3150 approx!!

Here's how that money is divided up by product type:










Wax way out in front!

And here's how it is divided up by manufacturer:










Swissvax ahead, ***** and Meguiars the next biggest players!

Wonder what 2009 will have in store.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bankruptcy?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

:doublesho  great collection!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Better stocked than some suppliers no doubt 

It is always nice to know that there is someone with even more stuff on their shelves than me :thumb:


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a wonderful selection of products and you're raising envy in your fellow man.
The pie charts are especially appreciated. I'm a Virgo, need I say more?
-John C.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok Dave ill give you a tenner for the Zaino collection.


----------



## r8bwt (Jan 21, 2008)

You want to hurry up and order some new stock, you don't want to run out!!!
:thumb: :thumb: :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Whoa! Incredible collection!  Nice to see all the different brands.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

you have everything!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's an impressive collection there Dave.

I bet the pile of microfibres is massive to go with that lot


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

very impressive collection

wouldnt like to see microfibres, drying towels and all your tools with that id be on here all day :doublesho 

if you ever get bored of your concours


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Do it while you can Dave, wait till your married ;-)


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats a serious addiction you've got their Dave, you need to seek some help for that! 
Can I ask where you managed to get the big container of Last Touch-it looks like a 25L job?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Thats a serious addiction you've got their Dave, you need to seek some help for that!
> Can I ask where you managed to get the big container of Last Touch-it looks like a 25L job?


Its a 5 US Gallon, so around 20 litres. I got mine special order from Clean & Shiny, JohnnyO sorted it out for me.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow, impressive detailing collection mate !!
Could I ask you what do you think abouth the Malco Plum Crazy?
IMHO, ClearKote Moose Wax is also worth to try.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Its a 5 US Gallon, so around 20 litres. I got mine special order from Clean & Shiny, JohnnyO sorted it out for me.


They have them at Megs HQ so any of the Megs traders should be able to help you


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

PJS said:


> Bankruptcy?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats a fair old collection of products.....what do you do with your redundant stock? Surely things fall out of favor and just gather dust?

I notice you do not have a bottle of JS 109....any reason why?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Dave - you're a legend!

How come so many Lime Prime's?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm drool drool :wave: :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

PJS said:


> Bankruptcy?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, what a collection :thumb:


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good grief :doublesho 

Thats rather scary considering there are newbies looking


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Dave - you're a legend!
> 
> How come so many Lime Prime's?


I was very kindly sent a case of 12 for testing out the prep production version, big :thumb: to Dodo Juice, got enough to last me an age! 

The rest are either still in the cupboard, used, and Bryan has a couple...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

holy crap dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn, that's some major tasty collection you have there....wots more annoying is you're probably one of the few people who can actually make use of all of them! lol


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I am so jealous


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mega Collection Dave !


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great collection there


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PJS said:


> Bankruptcy?


It'll be worse than that if my girlfriend sees this post!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> It'll be worse than that if my girlfriend sees this post!!! :lol: :lol:


I didn't spot your bottle of Mer in the collection


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

you nutter!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I didn't spot your bottle of Mer in the collection


:lol: :lol: Unfortunately that was lost in a cavernous fireball! Or was it a dust storm?! Another one on order though...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave those are the worst bed covers ever, but amazing collection of products

Also i didnt realise you got huge tubs from megs is that a five gallen tub of LT?


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave - YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!

Just kiddin mate, I am so jealous


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Bloody hell dave I have about 5% of that collection and consider it alot of stuff!!:thumb: Why so much LP???

Where the hell did you get the massive LT container??


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Whow, what impressive collection you have. Are there brands that you dont have  ??


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

carplan ^^


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great stuff.

Come on Dave I'm waiting to see how you get on with the Zaino!!!!

I can't use mine before the Maestro does.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

fantastic.but in the bed room????:argie:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice that sir


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

jonny feel good said:


> fantastic.but in the bed room????:argie:


I have Gentelmens Relaxing Pamphlets under my bed. Dave has Polish and Wax!!:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

We heard you the first time. Boom boom!!


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I have Gentelmens Relaxing Pamphlets under my bed. Dave has Polish and Wax!!:lol:


at least he's got plenty of lubrication and protection!!!! ha ha :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

jonny feel good said:


> at least he's got plenty of lubrication and protection!!!! ha ha :thumb:


Ok, we get it!:lol: Enough now!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Bloody hell dave I have about 5% of that collection and consider it alot of stuff!!:thumb: Why so much LP???
> 
> Where the hell did you get the massive LT container??


I have so much LP as I was given a case of 12 bottles of it for helping with testing of it when it was pre production - very kind of Dodo and much appreciated as it will be well used. 

LT I go from C&S, but I imagine anyone who stocks Meguiars will be able to get that for you


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bulla2000 said:


> Whow, what impressive collection you have. Are there brands that you dont have  ??


3M polishes notable absent I suppose... Will get round to trying them one day, but I have in my eyes a comprehensive line up of polishes to meet all situations so I can't really see my need for them. But that said, most of my collection didn't arrive out of need!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff Dave, you nearly have as much stuff as me
My collection differs a litte (no Clearkote, Zaino, Pinnacle, Victoria wax, *****) and total cost around $16,000


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice collection Dave! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Awesome stuff Dave, you nearly have as much stuff as me
> My collection differs a litte (no Clearkote, Zaino, Pinnacle, Victoria wax, *****) and total cost around $16,000


Pics :thumb:


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

jeesssss, you must have had to remortgage on that lot. Nice collection.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Awesome stuff Dave, you nearly have as much stuff as me
> My collection differs a litte (no Clearkote, Zaino, Pinnacle, Victoria wax, *****) and total cost around $16,000


You must have a lot of Swissvax :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection dave :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Blimey, when do you get to use it all! How much time do you spend a week cleaning and polishing cars?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Blimey, when do you get to use it all! How much time do you spend a week cleaning and polishing cars?


My own car is a constant quest after the ultimate finish, hence the ever increasing collection - basically, its a passion for me and thats why the collection grows. 

But all the stuff you see there gets used, be that on cars or in test - I like testing and trying things just for fun, experimenting with techniques and different polishes to see if I can get the holy grail of clarity and gloss from a finish... and then exceed it!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

*pics*



Valet Magic said:


> Pics :thumb:


There are some in my Dream Factory thread
The entire collection consists of this

Driven to Perfection Line (san clemente CA, USA)
Menzerna gallons and 1 litre 
Prima (two cases of every product except the EPIC which I dislike)
Sonus (SFX 1, 2 plus tire gel)
Einszett 
Renovo ultra proofers and plastic window polish
Glare - gallons of micro finish pre cleaner, professional polish (sealant)
Glare Zero 1 litre
Glare Knockout 355ml 
Permagard Severely, Slightly and Pre Delivery 5000 (surface modifier and sealant)
Permagard Tire Gel
Autoglym 07B (tyre polish)
Carlack 68 plastic care (tyre polish)
Cases of monster fluffy towels
Cases of Pakshak and Microfibre Korea MF towels (getting MF korea to make my own designed towels)
Hi Temp extreme power cut
Ultra Gloss superpolish (5 litres)
Dinitrol 7020 2200 to 2500 grit finishing polish and sealant (12 litres)
Pakshak double sided foam pads and MF pads
Lake country and Edge pads (every size)
LC backing plates (everyone for rotary and PC from 2 3/4 inch and up)
Omikron Products OC120 foaming APC (great for door jambs and no acid)

A couple others I can't remember
And last but not least, my own line called Matts Magic

Trim Dream permanent unpainted molding/spoiler/wiper/bumper polish
Octane (mega slick and 6 month QD)
Deep tyre cleaner/polish 
4th dimension glaze (fillers dont wash out as long as there is sealant on the car)
Reflow (paint softening agent to make hand or machine polishing easier) and deep clean the paints base coats (bring the pigment up from below)


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet jesus fella.. nice collection!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That's some collection you've got there. Hope you keep them some place safe! :thumb: 

Sure you'll be impressed with Zaino when you get it on the S60. Just one question tho, why did you buy ZFX and Z1 Polish Lok?


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Jesus how big is your garage?:doublesho


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome colllection, I wouldnt know where to start with all that!

Top bloke as well, Gave me very helpful friendly advice a while ago (Y) awwww...


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dave I'm not jelous at all.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great Collection Dave, I was going to post up a picture of my collection but it pale's into insignificance now:lol:

At least we all know your collection is not just for show:buffer:  _


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

geeeeeeez dave that's a mega amount of products... where do you keep them all??


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry mate but there is just one word for you ....Addict or Nutter or Crazy or hey wait thats more than the one :lol: :lol: !!!! Top Collection


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to see your *WHOLE* collection please 

i wanna get as good as Dave for the free samples


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

How come you duplicate everything so many times? All so, do you buy an entire range at a time?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How come you duplicate everything so many times? All so, do you buy an entire range at a time?


Less than 50% of my products are duplicted, the ones that are are typically polishes which I use a lot of and I thus keep a little stock pile of 

I never buy an entire range at a time normally - will get enough products to give me an idea and then if I like it, build from there.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats a fantastic collection there Dave:thumb:


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

wow wow


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great collection of products :thumb:


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this thread and all I can say is... IMPRESSIVE COLLECTION

And the funny thing is that there are so many brands missing from Dave's store (at least at the time of the first post): Mothers, Detailer's Pride, Sonax, Black Fire, Surf City, Klasse, Duragloss, Adam's, Finish Kare...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top Man
Top collection
Know where to come for samples now. :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I hope they pay rent!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats not right


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dave KG;772287[B said:


> ***** - expensive and for me now starting to be outclassed, newer products from others will replace these:[/B]


 I'm also other will replace these ! who is the next new ?
Sure swissvax DAVE KG .
Completely changed direction towards to the black jar.
zmol waxes goodbay:wave: i will stay use Z field glaze !


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

A lot of stuff there, i hope some day my collection just like yours,


----------



## truhaa (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats impressive.... great collection... LimePrime till you get pretty old i guess...

Only missing Duragloss there


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

great collection dave :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

velly velly nice Dave!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i remember not so long back dave you recommending DG but not in the list , any reason mate, it must be up there with most of whats listed


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Autoglym - Vauxhall of the detailing world? Who cares, some great products!


????????


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> i remember not so long back dave you recommending DG but not in the list , any reason mate, it must be up there with most of whats listed


This is a very old thread of my collection, Duragloss was purchased after this (fairly shortly after it actually)...

An updated post of my collection would include Duragloss


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

declanswan said:


> Autoglym - Vauxhall of the detailing world? Who cares, some great products!
> 
> ????????


Vauxhall of the detailing world in that they lack the fashion label of certain other boutique brands, but despite this produce some great value products that perform very well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Would you rate Duragloss shampoo over Megs Hyperwash Dave, HW is my fav at the moment and needing a replacement tub soon...


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

me thats some kit :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> Would you rate Duragloss shampoo over Megs Hyperwash Dave, HW is my fav at the moment and needing a replacement tub soon...


hi mate,

i would recamend the duragloss 901 over the megs :thumb:

it offers great lube and smells amazing plus you only need a drop in the bucket so it is economical too,

i use the 901 on a daily basis and then the dodo born to be mild on special ocasions :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry forgot to say :wall: amazing collection dave :thumb: i'm goin to show my mrs this then she might stop nagging me for having to much stuff,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Would you rate Duragloss shampoo over Megs Hyperwash Dave, HW is my fav at the moment and needing a replacement tub soon...


Yes. 901 is not the shampoo I use alongside Shampoo Plus from Meguiars... 901 smells a little nicer and is a little slicker for less product, Shampoo Plus has the value for money on its side: you pays your money, both excellent shampoos though I have now moved to 901.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

personally i use 901 on my car as it has the enitre duragloss system on it and dodo btm on wifes as she has supernatural on it.

if i am just washing a car that is about to be fully detailed then just use the 25l turtle wax i got from costco as anything it leaves behind is going ot be removed when i clay and then machine the bodywork. Pointless using good quality shampoo's in this situation.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

wow thats some cleaning power


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow dave some good kit ,but what is the shelf life like i bet some might not keep ........:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Good grief Dave - who do you get your Megs gear from?

Let me guess - he's running around town in a new motor....


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

rossdook said:


> Good grief Dave - who do you get your Megs gear from?
> 
> Let me guess - he's running around town in a new motor....


a Ferrari :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, its nearly 2009 now so I can't wait to see Dave's 2009 collection!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sim said:


> Well, its nearly 2009 now so I can't wait to see Dave's 2009 collection!


There's not _that_ much more in honesty - a few new products but the vast part of this years has been spent consolidating and getting serious use out of the collection I already have


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> There's not _that_ much more in honesty - a few new products but the vast part of this years has been spent consolidating and getting serious use out of the collection I already have


Don't kid us all Dave


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

ok i don't know who it was but someone posted this in thread about protecting your shower with car products:


"Bonkers but brilliant"

try some Gtechniq for 09, as i need some more reviews to make up my mind


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> There's not _that_ much more in honesty - a few new products but the vast part of this years has been spent consolidating and getting serious use out of the collection I already have


There may not be _that_ much more, but we need to see so we can all be inspired!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

No room at the inn for any 3M???:tumbleweed:

Sorry its that time of year:lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you make of the Mark V Mystique Dave? Would you reccomend it to a machine polishing beginner like me?


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Now thats a nice selection on gear you have there Dave!


----------

